# Dịch viêm não Nhật Bản bùng nổ trong mùa hè 2018 – bạn đã tiêm phòng vắc xin cho con chưa?



## MoonLight (6/6/18)

*Tiêm vắc xin là cách duy nhất để phòng bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản, giá tiêm vắc xin viêm não Nhật Bản dịch vụ rơi vào khoảng 125,000 đồng/mũi.*

Thời gian gần đây, các bệnh viện, đặc biệt là Bệnh viện Nhi Trung Ương đang tiếp nhận khá nhiều các trường hợp bệnh nhi mắc Viêm não Nhật Bản và thường ở tình trạng đã biến chứng khá nặng.

Chính vì thế, các gia đình có trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là các trẻ trong độ tuổi từ 1-5 cần hết sức cẩn trọng và lưu ý, dưới đây là một số vấn đề mà các bậc phụ huynh cần nắm rõ.

_

_
_Số ca mắc viêm não Nhật Bản mùa hè này đang tăng cao_​
*1. Viêm não Nhật Bản không có thuốc đặc trị*
Viêm não Nhật Bản hay còn được gọi là viêm não mùa hè, viêm não B là một bệnh nhiễm virus cấp tính ở thần kinh trung ương. Đây là căn bệnh nguy hiểm và có tỷ lệ tử vong cao từ 10 – 20% hoặc để lại di chứng nặng nề.

Trên thực tế, không có phương pháp điều trị đặc hiệu dành cho bệnh nhân viêm não Nhật Bản, và do đó, bệnh nhân viêm não cần nhập viện để bác sĩ theo dõi và điều trị các triệu chứng, thường là kiểm soát nhiệt độ, chống phù não, hỗ trợ tuần hoàn, hô hấp và ngăn ngừa bội nhiễm…

Quá trình phát triển của bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản cụ thể như sau:

– Thời gian ủ bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản: từ 1 – 7 ngày, có khi tới 14 ngày.

– Thời kỳ khởi phát bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản, người bệnh có những triệu chứng: sốt cao 39 – 40 độ C kèm theo đau đầu nhất là ở vùng trán, buồn nôn, nôn. Ngoài ra, có thể rối loạn tiêu hóa và tiêu chảy ở trẻ nhỏ.

– Thời kỳ toàn phát bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản, người bệnh có những triệu chứng: gây cứng gáy, tăng trương lực cơ, mất dần ý thức, ảo giác, có thể bị liệt chi hoặc hôn mê.

*2. Viêm não Nhật Bản truyền nhiễm bằng con đường nào?*
Muỗi chính là trung gian truyền viêm não Nhật Bản. Chính vì thế, diệt muỗi là một trong những cách dập dịch và ngăn ngừa nguy cơ mắc viêm não Nhật Bản tốt nhất mà các bậc phụ huynh cần lưu ý để giữ gìn môi trường sống sạch sẽ.

*3. Cách phòng bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản như thế nào?*
Ngoài việc diệt muỗi thì vắc xin chính là cách duy nhất để giúp phòng viêm não Nhật Bản.

Bạn có thể mua đèn bắt muỗi hoặc sử dụng các dòng điều hòa bắt muỗi để phòng tránh và diệt muỗi.

_

_
_Muỗi là trung gian truyền bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản_​
*4. Tiêm vắc xin phòng Viêm não Nhật Bản bao nhiêu tiền?*
Để phòng ngừa viêm não Nhật Bản, các bé cần được tiêm ít nhất 3 mũi theo lịch trình thời gian như sau:

– Đối với trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi thì tiêm 3 liều cơ bản theo lịch tiêm của chương trình Tiêm chủng mở rộng như sau:

Mũi 1: lúc trẻ đủ 1 tuổi. Mũi 2: sau mũi 1 từ 1 đến 2 tuần. Mũi 3: sau mũi 2 là một năm. Sau đó cứ 3 – 4 năm tiêm nhắc lại một lần cho đến khi trẻ qua 15 tuổi.

– Đối với trẻ trên 5 tuổi nếu chưa từng được tiêm vắc xin viêm não Nhật Bản thì cũng tiêm với 3 liều cơ bản như sau:

Mũi 1: càng sớm càng tốt. Mũi 2: sau mũi 1 từ 1 đến 2 tuần. Mũi 3: sau mũi 2 là một năm. Sau đó cứ 3 – 4 năm tiêm nhắc lại một lần cho đến khi trẻ qua 15 tuổi.

Vắc xin viêm não Nhật Bản nằm trong Chương trình tiêm chủng mở rộng, đảm bảo miễn phí 3 mũi đầu cho trẻ dưới 5 tuổi. Sau đó, với những mũi tiêm tiếp theo, gia đình cho trẻ tiêm theo hình thức dịch vụ để phòng bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản hiệu quả cho đến khi trẻ đủ 15 tuổi.

Do đó, nếu bé nhà bạn đã trên 5 tuổi hoặc tiêm các mũi từ mũi thứ 4 trở đi thì bạn cần phải tự trả tiền. Giá tiêm vắc xin viêm não Nhật Bản dịch vụ rơi vào 125,000 đồng/mũi.

Mong rằng, với các thông tin trên đây các mẹ đã nắm bắt được một số vấn đề liên quan tới viêm não Nhật Bản và có những biện pháp phòng tránh tích cực nhất cho con em mình.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## thichduthu (23/10/18)

tham khảo thêm: địa chỉ tiêm phòng cho trẻ ở tphcm


----------

